# How would you search



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've pondered about asking this here, as I do not want people to over think this but to just give the first thing that pops into their head. 

I don't want you to THINK what others might do, just how you would do it. And if want to ask others in your household what they would do and give their first answer too, that would be great


Question:

*What would you type into a search engine if YOU were looking for someone who does my line of work. *

Again, do not over think this, just type.

thanks


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

"Wallpaper hangers" with my town name

What would you search for if looking to have the exterior of your house cleaned?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry, not gonna answer. I had a phone solicitor already call and ask me this question today. Still pissed about it.:whistling2:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

"wallpaper installer" was the first thing that popped into my head


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Sorry, not gonna answer. I had a phone solicitor already call and ask me this question today. Still pissed about it.:whistling2:


do I have to post that picture again?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wallpaper hanger
Paint and wallpaper company
Paper hanger


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> "Wallpaper hangers" with my town name
> 
> What would you search for if looking to have the exterior of your house cleaned?


 

same


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

wallpaper
wallpaperer


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wallpaper hanger Chicago


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You can also use Google Insights to see what people are searching for.
Not sure if this link will work, was a search I did. I see bathroom wallpaper, kitchen wallpaper, wallpaper paint


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

wallpaper installer, Groton, CT
wallpaper installation, Groton, CT


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

wall paper


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks you all.

Cabin fever is about to begin and I gotta improve my rankings (or is that RANKLINGS)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

RCP said:


> You can also use Google Insights to see what people are searching for.
> Not sure if this link will work, was a search I did. I see bathroom wallpaper, kitchen wallpaper, wallpaper paint


So, is that paint designed to go over wallpaper? :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I got some wall paper paint for you .......RIGHT HERE:




.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.











and you thought you knew what I was gonna post :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It is a widely used search term, just sayin'!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for the email Chris, I can't follow up now, din din and the WW beckons. Don't let the site go to hell in a hand-basket til I get back. That dumpster is cold this time of year.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

"Cackling hack" city state


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> "Cackling hack" city state


I am afraid to see what that search generates.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> "Cackling hack" city state





Workaholic said:


> I am afraid to see what that search generates.


I entered that and Bill Archibald, Eastern MA and this came up...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> I entered that and Bill Archibald, Eastern MA and this came up...


That is a younger Bill when his eyes were better, the older Bill has to put his face closer to the work.:whistling2::jester:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mpminter said:


> wallpaper installer, Groton, CT
> wallpaper installation, Groton, CT


 
I have a sister that lives in Groton:blink:


----------



## NorthEast (Sep 7, 2010)

"Wallpaper hanger <enter city name>"*

followed immediately with a review search for the names that came up.*




*this coming from household member, not me. I would type "wallcovering" only because "wallpaper" always yields desktop papers and it drives me crazy.

Sorry for the late reply btw


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ALWAYS better late than never. This won't never be no necro thread :thumbup:


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

wallpaper installer


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> That is a younger Bill when his eyes were better, the older Bill has to put his face closer to the work.:whistling2::jester:


I guess poorer vision is as good an excuse as any.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I got some wall paper paint for you .......RIGHT HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dammit Bil! You post those pictures and my dog passes out everytime...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Welsh Corgi? (or welsh rarebit)

or am I truly being old and blind


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Welsh Corgi? (or welsh rarebit)
> 
> or am I truly being old and blind


No your eyes are fine. Pembroke Welsh Corgi - the ones without tails. The Cardigans have the tails. 
Actually pretty tough little dogs. Used for herding sheep and cattle. Definitely not wimps.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

my aunt and uncle had a couple. One was the WORST (or best) gas bag ever, which was good for some of us


----------

